# Google Street View Car Photographs Naked Woman In Miami



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2011)

Oops.



> [h=2]Google Street View Car Photographs Naked Woman In Miami[/h]             It yet another reminder of how nobody has an expectation  of privacy if they can be seen from a public street, a Miami woman was  captured by a Google camera car completely nude as she stood on her  front porch. For all we know, the woman may have stepped outside of her  Liberty City home for only a few seconds, thinking nobody would notice.  But her image is now being plastered all over the internet


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oops.


 I a fan of walking around the house nude too... but I'm a fan of common sense too.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 10, 2011)

Charge Her with Indecent Exposure! HOW DARE SHE DO THIS!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2011)

How very peculiar - I am half convinced it was deliberate as you can't exactly miss the camera car as it creeps along.


----------

